# How to add lyrics to a video song? HELP!



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi, I ripped a video song from a dvd i was watching. I know the lyrics of that song. I've seen songs where a line of lyrics is shown and when that word is said its highlighted, and the words change as the song progresses...sorta like subtitles, you know? how do i do that and what software do i need?


----------



## JGuru (Jun 29, 2006)

You can try some DVD authoring software like  Ulead Video Studio 10 (*www.ulead.com/vs/runme.htm).  You should add the subtitles to the song.


----------



## Swizzeron (Jul 1, 2006)

you can use nero vision, a part of nero premium, personally the best video editor


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 1, 2006)

WMP does that itself.no need of any different software,dude.
right click a song in WMP,choode av. tag editor-
then,choose lyrics-and at last-synchronized lyrics.


----------



## plsoft (Jul 1, 2006)

I haven't done editing with lyrics but i'm pretty sure that nero vision is not the best editor around. Also, WMP is OK but you can save the output only in wmv format. Having said that, its only my opinion n no pun intended.


----------

